

Recommendation algorithm wants to show you something new - edw519
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2010/02/recommendation-algorithm-wants-to-show-you-something-new.ars

======
mbrubeck
This reminds me of UltraGleeper, a recommendation system with "indie rock"
sensibilities:

<http://www.crummy.com/software/UltraGleeper/IntroPaper.html>

Past a certain threshold, additional links to an item _decrease_ its score
rather than increase it. This is useful because you've probably already heard
of (or will hear of) the most popular stuff. The recommendation system instead
tries to find things that you aren't already finding on your own.

